# Behavior of White-Footed Mice!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I recently [accidentally] caught two baby Deer Mice (er, actually I think they are White-Footed Mice now..) yesterday. They are approximately 3 weeks old and either just weaned or in the process of being weaned (and eating solid foods).

Can anyone provide me with information on their behavior (ie. such as how they differ from fancy mice behaviorally)? I know this seems like a rather generic question, but any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

